# Golf Community



## Golfglenn

My wife and I are thinking about moving to Mexico and are avid golfers.
What are the best golf communities with a large number of Expats retired there.
Thanks
Gp


----------



## eagles100

Golfglenn said:


> What are the best golf communities with a large number of Expats retired there.


My husband & I will retire in the Lake Chapala area of Mexico as soon as we can sell our properties in Canada. We will arrive there for our first look around in one month less a day; yeah, the countdown is on. Once settled, my husband plans on being on the course 3 times a week. He'll be looking for like-minded players; out for the fun and a little friendly competition.

We've found there to be 2 golf courses in that area, both have 9-holes.
They are: Country Club de Chapala and Chula Vista Country Club S.C

What's great for golfers, and the rest of us, about the Chapala/Ajijic area of Mexico is the climate. For me, all the other pleasantries like the people, the culture, the food, are bonuses.


----------



## Longford

Cabo San Lucas area. Guadalajara and vicinity. Toluca, Mexico ... outside of Mexico City. Acapulco.


----------



## tommygn

In Mexico City I would list the best courses as:

Country Club Mexico
Club Chapultepec
Bellavista (For the Jewish comunity)

Even then, houses there rarely get to market and are $$$$$$$ and up...

Jst my $0.02 if this helps.


----------



## sparks

Tourist areas on the coast will be more expensive but will have more options... Manzanillo and the area north have 6-7 options but you are on the coast and need to deal with tourist prices and summer weather


----------



## Golfglenn

*Golf community*

Thanks, for everyone's info. We plan on making a trip down in Oct. to Ajijic and San Miguel.
I've never been to San Miguel, but like Ajijic.
We are pardners in a house in the small fishing village on the coast of La Manzanilla.
I love it there for a week or two, but cannot live there. Get bored and no golf.
Plus, it's too hot in the summer.

There are two golf courses in San Miguel there. Are 18 holes.

We are posting here because, I thought there might be a large expat golf community somewhere in Mex that we never heard of.

We love an active community with a Walmart, Costco, etc close by and a high elevation. 

We have lived on several golf courses here in the States and love leaving the house every day on the golf cart heading for the course.

Thanks again
Gp


----------



## forsterb

*Guad Golf Preferred*

Having just returned from a month long stay in Ajijic I'd recommend that you look into the Guad course - If you're any kind of golfer, the 9 holer's won't cut it. There is a large number of expats that play two days a week at this great course. Don't sign any long term deal until you've had a look.

Hit it long and straight ..........


----------



## conklinwh

You mentioned San Miguel. Yes there is a new Nick Faldo golf community just outside town for those that want to build on the golf course. They are also upgrading what had been a 9 hole course with two sets of tees to an 18 hole course. San Miguel has a great mix of locals and expats but the few times that we played, the course was almost totally locals. Don't think a large expat golf focus, more arts and volunteering. I've belonged to and lived on golf courses for some 55 years. All my friends are amazed that I could walk away and live in a decidedly non-golfing mining "ghost town" but has been great.
BTW, San Miguel not into big box stores. You would need drive to Celaya or Queretaro.
Also, BTW Queretaro has some good golf courses/communities including one in Juruquilla.
Finally, I believe one of the best Mexican courses is just outside Morelia.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Golfing Community in Mexico?*



Golfglenn said:


> My wife and I are thinking about moving to Mexico and are avid golfers.
> What are the best golf communities with a large number of Expats retired there.
> Thanks
> Gp


Hi Golfglenn;

Golfing in Mexico from my limited experience is a very mixed bag. You will need to explore and inquire a lot before settling into a community where you plan on playing a lot of golf, and ask a whole lot of detailed questions.

Not, that you won't find some very interesting, intriguing courses here in Mexico - you will. It just takes some digging and inquiring.

You just need to find a place to live with enough courses, that are varied enough and at an affordable price for green's fees. Don't take anything for granted - you have to ask a lot of details 
at every club. You will understand by some of my description below.

I say that as Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta/Punta de Mita have some top of the line Golf Courses but do you want to pay $200.00 USD greens fees, three times a week? Economic's doesn't exactly play out like most industries here in Mexico in the Golf Industry. Some of these courses go unplayed most days, but the owner's are still thinking Green's Fee's like the go-go 2005 during the RE bubble. Even though these don't see people banging down their door to play because they've been scared off because of all the Drug Cartel Wars and poor economy. They won't budge on the fees, and don't seem to care that they're loosing money almost every day. They will give a break via mainly a Resort that they also own, but not really to others.

You have to also look in some unusual places. My cunado got back last month from a conference in a very old Hacienda now a Hotel east of Cuernavaca. Very nice 9 hole Golf Course on the grounds of the Hotel, but yardish wise it's as long as a 18 hole golf course? Then they advertise another 18 hole Golf Course within two miles of there.

There are even some smaller golf courses, that if you don't "own" your own cart, you will be walking. You have to ask a lot of questions, as I wanted to walk myself for the exercise. They demanded that I pay for a caddy. I didn't want that, but that's there rules. Very interesting up/down Golf Course, where if you get out early enough in the morning you will see a family of maybe 5-8 Iguanas sunning themselves on a small bluff along one fairway. Get out even earlier and you might see a 15 foot Boa Constrictor crossing the run way in front of you.

If you don't mind cool ocean waters, I'd recommend Baja Mar Country Club, about 10 miles north of Ensenada. We lived on that Golf Course for about a year renting a Villa over looking 30 miles of coast line. Spectacular. I Marshalled when I was in town, so golfed for free, but the green fees are very reasonable compared to that listed above in Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta. There five Golf Courses, that I know between south of Ensenada up and including in Tijuana. 

Baja Mar has 3 holes, where you tee off over the ocean to get to the green. Some call it Pebble Beach South, but it's not maintained as well as Pebble Beach. Actually has 27 holes to play. I've seen before some Golf Specials where you can get a beautiful hotel room, and all the Golf you can play there (some get in 27 holes in a day ) for around $135.00 USD per day. Living there, you're only a hour a way from playing all the Golf Courses in San Diego - of which there is a considerable amount and most are inexpensive. The ocean water never get's warm enough there by Baja Mar to really stay in swimming without a wet suit, but each little neighborhood in Baja Mar has their fenced in little community pool. Fencing, I believe is mostly to keep the cool ocean air out. But being from B.C. in Canada it just might work out great for you. It's more a Mediterean climate in Northern Baja, with fog in late afternoons early morning common.

See, what I mean about a mixed bag as far as golf in Mexico? Hey, but that's kind of like Mexico for most things. You have to be gregarious and hunt, look and search for things in places you're not used to seeing them in. It's extremely hard to be bored in Mexico. Once you adapt, I think like most you'll love it.

Go explore and find your little Golf Paradise and report back to us on your findings.

I hope this helps.

Cuyler


----------



## Golfglenn

*Golf Courses*

We are not into $200 round golf Courses. We like $50 courses.
We are hoping to find a course we can join for around $2,000 a year that has a lot of ex-pats as members.

We are leaning toward the Lake Chapla area because of the year around weather and the close aprox to airport and big box stores of Guadalajara


----------



## conklinwh

Seems to me that I paid less than $50USD at Melanquin in San Miguel and that included caddy & rental clubs. This was a couple years ago before they started converting from 9 to 18 holes. Believe the Faldo course is still fully private focused on selling lot/golf membership combos but expect that you could get a free round of golf as a "prospective buyer". Expect most big box stores in GDL area about same distance from Chapala as Celaya & Queretaro are from San Miguel.
Airport is hour+ but very reasonable airport shuttles and they are looking at expanding what is now a private plane airport in San Miguel.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Golfglenn said:


> We are not into $200 round golf Courses. We like $50 courses.
> We are hoping to find a course we can join for around $2,000 a year that has a lot of ex-pats as members.
> 
> We are leaning toward the Lake Chapla area because of the year around weather and the close aprox to airport and big box stores of Guadalajara


Being a curious type I asked around here in San Luis Potosi as I have my golf equipment NOB. Your inquires got me interested. So far it appears you cannot get anything for $2,000 US a year, more like $15,000 US to join and $4,000 US a year per family at Club Lomas which has everything plus golf however they have no more openings and the waiting list has people on it. The other clubs that have courses shadow this one but people say they are very expensive also and hard to get into. I presume not any expats belong. I have never heard of a public course here, yet. So in conclusion I would venture to guess here, in a city of 1.4 million people, golf is considered an upper middle class activity and knowing Mexico is priced to keep it that way. This is a classic example of one of the long enshrined social structures here that have no comparision NOB.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Golf & Big Box Stores*



Golfglenn said:


> We are not into $200 round golf Courses. We like $50 courses.
> We are hoping to find a course we can join for around $2,000 a year that has a lot of ex-pats as members.
> 
> We are leaning toward the Lake Chapla area because of the year around weather and the close aprox to airport and big box stores of Guadalajara


Hi Golfglenn;

I just thought that I would clue you into the big box stores in Mexico. They're more expensive than local stores. 

Yes, you can get so many things in one spot, but you think of Walymart, Home Depot as great selection and best prices. Not, in Mexico they're one of the most expensive places to shop for every day items.

So, I'd suggest you don't limit your searches to communities with big box stores.

Cuyler


----------



## stilltraveling

Golfglenn said:


> We are not into $200 round golf Courses. We like $50 courses.
> We are hoping to find a course we can join for around $2,000 a year that has a lot of ex-pats as members.
> 
> We are leaning toward the Lake Chapla area because of the year around weather and the close aprox to airport and big box stores of Guadalajara


In my experience, golf is terribly expensive here. I grew up in a military family, so I got accustomed to $5 rounds. I'm afraid everything I've found here is $100 and up, some much more expensive and still require an invitation from a member. 

There are a lot of golf courses in Baja, either north between Tijuana and Ensenada or in the Cabos. Guadalajara has a few courses and Mexico City has several scattered around the outskirts. I'm afraid because of the price, I've gone from being a scratch golfer in high school to barely breaking 90 on the few occasions I get out anymore.


----------



## CeeZeeMex

I hear there are some excellent courses near Colima city. Worth checking out. Not sure how big the expat community is though. We stay in Manzanillo and I have golfed at Club Santiago. There is also Las Hadas and 2 more. Previous poster is right about tourist prices however both Las Hadas and Club Santiago offer yearly memberships which make it quite reasonable


----------



## conklinwh

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Golfglenn;
> 
> I just thought that I would clue you into the big box stores in Mexico. They're more expensive than local stores.
> 
> Yes, you can get so many things in one spot, but you think of Walymart, Home Depot as great selection and best prices. Not, in Mexico they're one of the most expensive places to shop for every day items.
> 
> So, I'd suggest you don't limit your searches to communities with big box stores.
> 
> Cuyler


For completeness, when I say "big box" in Mexico, I really mean Costco & Sam'S Club. 
We primarily use these for paper products, items can't find elsewhere in Mexico and specialty items like wild Alaskan sockeye salmon fillets. Usually cheaper but often only option or better quality.
BTW, we do use Home Depot for things can't find elsewhere but do use local places for price value.


----------



## Longford

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Golfglenn;
> 
> I just thought that I would clue you into the big box stores in Mexico. They're more expensive than local stores.


Generally speaking ... my experience has been the opposite of yours. The reason the 'big box' stores are so popular with the Mexican population is that 1) there's more variety, 2) it can be 'one stop' shopping, and 3) it's less expensive ... particularly when families make bulk purchases. Certainly there will be exceptions when it comes to some product pricing. Just as there are exceptions at the smaller tiendas.


----------



## sparks

We have stores that cater to gringos that make weekly trips to Costco in Guad to stock up. That may be mostly what is available at Costco but price must also be an issue.

The OP dismissed Manzanillo and the Costalegre for lack of courses but there are many here with one just north of Manzanillo claiming to be about $50us a round. Manzanillo also has Sams, Homedepot and Walmart.

There is no Expat community in Colima but a small one in Comala and beyond


----------

